# iltapäivä



## belisario

What is the difference between "iltapäivä" and just "ilta"? Is "iltapäivä" afternoon and "ilta" rather evening?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

You are spot on!


----------



## belisario

Kiitoksia


----------

